# Anyone in the brum area willing to show your Rocket?



## Xpenno

Hi guys,

We're looking at upgrading from a gaggia to a Rocket in the next couple of weeks. Not decided between the giotto or cellini yet but the Mrs wants to see one in person before I'm aloud to click the button. Since there are no local stockists in brum, BB seems to be closest but is only open on weekdays, I wondered if anyone knew of anywhere local that had one or if someone here had one they didn't mind showing off?

Thanks either way.

Spence


----------



## 4515

Why not hold off your purchase until the members day at BB where I'm sure that you will get some great advice, see the machines in the flesh and get to play with the equipment


----------



## Glenn

Partners of members most welcomed too!


----------



## Xpenno

Is there a date in the diary for that? I have to say that I am impatient but it's a great idea


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Good to hear there's a fellow brummy on here, can't help you out on the rocket front though! Great machine though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 4515

Here you go ...

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10080-Coffee-Forums-UK-Meet-the-Members-Day-28-September-2013


----------



## garydyke1

Brum yes , Rocket no. Just a rough and ready Brewtus if thats any good to you!


----------



## CallumT

I'd take a trip to see the expo - not a rocket no but if you haven't tried an open e61 it'll give you the insight.

Dependant on which rocket you were aiming for (HX'R or DB PID) it'll give you some insight but not the whole picture including the fact the upper rockets contain the sought after rotary pumps.

Unfortunately I'm up north or you'd be able to give a Giotto evoluzione a try


----------



## garydyke1

Well the offer is there


----------



## Xpenno

Thanks for all of the info guys, I'll see of I can make the meet, would be nice to put names to faces!



garydyke1 said:


> Brum yes , Rocket no. Just a rough and ready Brewtus if thats any good to you!


Thanks for the offer, I'd love to! I'll pm you and hopefully we can sort something out.

Cheers

Spence


----------

